# is this GERD?



## sooze (Dec 8, 2002)

In the past, I've had what I describe as a sore stomach. My stomach itself feels sore and I get heartburn so I assume its GERD. Dr has given me zantac etc which helps. It's been much better recently, but last week it was slightly sore. then to celebrate Valentine's, me and DS had a very mild curry, which I'm usually OK with. Next day, I couldn't eat anyhting and my stomach was really sore. no heartburn, a bit of D. When I was lying down, I felt a bit better. When I stood up, it made me want to be sick. I was sick a few times so stopped eating in case it was a bug, but continued to be sick. I wasn't nauseus, but it was like my stomach had to get rid of the excessive stomach juices. Finally, it burnt my throat. I ate very bland stuff yesterday, but even that made my stomach feel sore. It's a bit better today and I can stand up without my stomach feeling dreadful, but it's still sore. My gut feeling (excuse the pun!) is gerd rather than a stomach upset, beacuse I haven't felt nauseus or had gut cramps - it just doesn't feel like a bug IYKWIM. I don't know whether I should be eating or not and if so, what. Does it sound like GERD? Any thoughts would be appreciated!Thanks







Sooze


----------

